# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  URGENT!!! SOS! Pigeon handicapé cherche FA ou autre

## Furette&co

Voilà, jai un problème: jai recueilli il y a quelques jours un pigeon biset avec une fracture de laile droite, jai voulu lui trouver une famille et on ma dit de quand même lemmener chez un vétérinaire mais le mien ne fait que les chiens et chats, JE NAI PAS DE VOITURE, sur un forum on ma dit chercher quelquun pour lemmener à lespace nature de Rochefort, seulement voilà, on a toujours personne pour lemmener nulle part.
Alors jai cherché de laide pendant des heures et je me retrouve ici car je cherche une personne/famille aimante pour le prendre vu quil ne pourra sûrement plus voler
Évidemment sil y a une meilleure idée (refuge, association, autre chose...) je ne refuse rien, seulement il lui faut un moyen de transport pour sy rendre.
Je suis à Marans dans le 17 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Je pense que cest un mâle mais je ne suis pas très qualifiée pour le déterminer. 
Je ne peut vraiment pas le garder car jai déjà beaucoup danimaux dont certains attendent déjà une famille

Je me doute quavec tous ces critères je vais avoir du mal à lui trouver une solution mais jose quand même espérer que quelque amoureux des animaux voudra bien de lui (si vous pouvez ne serait-ce que me donner des conseils je vous en serais vraiment reconnaissante)

Cordialement Furette

----------


## Kyt's

Voir là :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/

----------


## Edensong

Bonjour des nouvelles?
A t il été prit en charge?

----------


## Furette&co

@edensong nous n’avons pas trouvé de vétérinaire qui l’accepte mais suites aux soins que nous lui avons prodigués, son aile est beaucoup remontée et il a atteint des capacités de vole tout à fait correct mais malheureusement pas assez pour être relâché, il devait rejoindre une volière à Toulon avec Ricky et Nobel mon couple de pigeons rescapés mais nous n’avons pas trouvé de covoiturage alors ils sont finalement allés tous les trois dans une petite volière moins loin, avec un peut d’entraînement je pense qu’il devrait pouvoir voler à peu près comme les autres.

----------


## JuliaV

Avez vous pensé à contacter un centre de soins pour animaux ?

----------


## sev93

Beaucoup de centres de soins eurhanasient dès lors qu'ils estiement que l'oiseau ne sera pas capable d'être autonomes une fois remis dans la nature

----------

